# Whose little one voted in a sling?



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Ronan was in our green silk Zolo. And the whole time we were in the booth, he was shrieking, "bye-bye! bye-bye!" (which I hope means, "bye-bye, Bush," but that's another thread).

Did you use a sling to help you vote?

-Erin


----------



## taymakcoop (Jul 17, 2004)

Mine voted--in his very patriotic flag sling!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Yep! Jack and I just got back from the polls. He was in our fleece Cozy Baby sling with matching hat. Everyone ooo'd and ahhh'd of course.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

o.k. this thread is gonna get pulled cause it's not diaper-related but....this was willa blue's first election. we wore our new oopa baby sling.

for diaper's sake, my dd is wearing a mudpie babies in mocha (love that print) and a kiwi pie cover.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

Fia did! Our poll was just down the street so dh and I walked down with her in our Sachi carrier. She slept the whole time. I was looking forward to being an advertisement for babywearing, but there weren't that many people there at 10:00 this morning


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My Veronica was in her Ellaroo wrap at the polls!


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

My little lady was in her backpack, does that count?


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Um, this isn't the diapering board, lol!

Somerset was on my hip in the Hotsling pouch, voting a straight Democratic ticket, lol.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Mine did! In her dark periwinkle PIP. I even put the I Voted sticker on the pouch.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

this was originally posted in diapering....and it was moved, as it should have been. those mods have eagle eyes!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

my baby voted in his homemade apple green ring sling!


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Quinn voted (after cracking up over the word democracy) in our KKAFP, everyone's new favorite! Here's hoping that he learns about change from this election.

Megin, mommy to Quinn (19mo), wife to Katie


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah! Jacob voted in a sling today!!


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

Keller helped hold my ID in our KK solarveil sling. Its our only sling, but I did just pay for my Kozy!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Devlin voted in our natural organic cotton Taylor Made sling, on my hip as usual!


----------



## kris1225 (Feb 22, 2002)

Quinn voted for Kerry in a Wise Woman Sling.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Bran voted in a kkafp.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL, glad I'm not the only one, DS woke up when we got to the polling place, then we voted, him in his sling that we got from 1000 villages, and after we left he fell right back to sleep









I love my slings!


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Chloe was in her pouch sling - made by Mama2Grace.


----------



## flowersmama (Nov 3, 2004)

Baby Lillian and I waited in line for over an hour to vote in Ohio. (and that was the shortest waiting time I've heard of yet, in our state!) She slept for the first half, cooed and smiled at people for the second and fussed as soon as we got in the voting booth--must have been closterphobic. Everyone loved our purple sling.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

I saw a babe NIP/voting in a sling when I voted!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Eli *should* have been in a sling when we voted. Instead he was tearing around the polling place like a crazy liberal.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Marlena was in her OTSBH, Leopard print, ever so fashionable. She even nursed while mama finished voting.









Yeah, I heard some places in LA were 2







hours. Not even in NYC do places take 2 hours! Good news, no lines, no crowds, bad news we went to the wrong voting places the first time. Don't get me started.
















T earlier today we went into the drug store. I decided NOT to carry her in the sling, just in-arms. As I was trying to talk my son OUT of the store (and away from the gumball







machine, she fell backwards... THANK Goodness my grip on her legs (she was sitting on my left arm) was good and strong. I hope her legs are OK.









Next time, I'm wearing her in the sling!


----------



## momadance (Mar 13, 2003)

Reed voted in his paisley blue hotsling!


----------



## sagepixie (Nov 1, 2004)

Morgan was sleeping in the front in her Moby wrap and Quinlon was eating french fries and drinking apple juice on my back in the Kozy. There was NO WAY I was hauling out a huge double stroller and then try to fit it in the tiny voting building. (Which was good becase that was what 2 other mamas did and there wasn't room. When I got to the front the lady said" One on front & one on back! Gee your hands are full!" and I said "No. My HANDS are free!







"

Love and Laughter,
Amy


----------



## klondikesky (May 27, 2004)

The muffin was sound asleep in the red didymos wrap while I voted. So sweet....


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

sinjin voted in our homemade mei tai









and lordy, the looks i got! everything from smiles to frowns to confusion....it was great


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)

You all inspired me! I was sitting here so down and found this thread and knew I had to go vote. I have been trying all day.
I had given up hope this crazy day that I would vote! One of my best friends called me as I was leaving. She was at the hospital having a miscarraige. I went to get her two kids so her DH could be with her. I came home and her baby was so freaked out I couldn't leave her. I nursed her. (A whole other story!) Once she settled down my DH said I had to go but the babe wouldn't let me out of her sight so I left him with the rest of the kids while I took her little babe to the polls in my ergo. Now we are watching the news and the babes are fighting over the boobs! Please send all good thoughts for my friend and her babe tonight and my boobs! Looks like Kerry is losing.







:

Edited to say I am proud i votedand was able to care for a very special babe in need. It was my first time voting and I got lots of smiles with my sweet Brazillian babe snuggling my back.


----------



## Riversmama (Oct 12, 2004)

My litlle girl voted in our beautiful Happy Sling, ring sling! Many folks on line admired it as it helped to soothe her during our hour long wait.


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

We voted in my Rev. Jan ring sling that I jus tgot a few days ago. I got to walk there too. I was already for a big line hoping to strike up a conversation about babywearing but no long line. I wish I had done what sagepixie Amy did with one on the front and back because my 2.5 yr kept going into others voting booths! I couldn't wait to get out of there, hopefully I filled it out right! LOL

Kim Ann


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rommamomma*
You all inspired me! I was sitting here so down and found this thread and knew I had to go vote. I have been trying all day.
I had given up hope this crazy day that I would vote! One of my best friends called me as I was leaving. She was at the hospital having a miscarraige. I went to get her two kids so her DH could be with her. I came home and her baby was so freaked out I couldn't leave her. I nursed her. (A whole other story!) Once she settled down my DH said I had to go but the babe wouldn't let me out of her sight so I left him with the rest of the kids while I took her little babe to the polls in my ergo. Now we are watching the news and the babes are fighting over the boobs! Please send all good thoughts for my friend and her babe tonight and my boobs! Looks like Kerry is losing.







:

Edited to say I am proud i votedand was able to care for a very special babe in need. It was my first time voting and I got lots of smiles with my sweet Brazillian babe snuggling my back.


you go, mama! i wanna hear more about nursing your friend's baby. was this the first time? did she take to you? is your friend cool with it (i'm assuming she is). if you would, tell the story on the breastfeeding forum and post the link. i'm totally fascinated by this.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Pauline voted in her TM solarveil sling which was a little too chilly for the hour's wait in the rain but we had my coat, a blankie, our body heat, and righteous indignation to keep up warm. :LOL

Love and peace are being sent to the family that lost a little one today.









Jen


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Jasmine voted in a purple paisley hotsling! And her sister assisted too! I will ALWAYS take my kids to vote. I feel like it's my duty.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

Harper voted in a denim hotsling. No line. I was voter 213.


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)

My milk mama story
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=213174


----------



## hrheka (Feb 12, 2004)

Isadora voted in her new grass green KKAFP, which she loves! everyone was so excited by her while I filled out my affidavit vote...


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

We voted in a sling! Our KKAFP in mandarin orange!


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sling voter here tooo!! Allie was sleeping in her PIP... Chilly day!


----------



## grady's mom (May 17, 2004)

Grady was happy watching everyone from his front facing in position in our Kozy. We were both very comfortable and luckily did not have to wait longer than 20 minutes or so. We would have waited as long as needed though!









Laura


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Nope. I took DS to the polls and put him in his Kozy. He seems to understand a lot, so I kind of wanted him to see. Our voting was in a gym. Once he saw the basketball nets and other "gym" things set up, he freaked out - DOWN DOWN DOWN! But I wasn't about to let him run around - so I left, took him to his Day care, and returned to the polls.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Ava was in her KK Solarveil sling. She was manhandling the voting "booth" while I was trying to color in my little circles - everyone was giggling as she rattled it around.


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

My boy was with me when I went to vote - he was in his Didymos (blue and white indio) - a wrap and cross back carry position - shouting 'pumpkin pumpkin' the whole time. (yep, we were out of town yesterday so we actually voted early, while the pumpkin decorations were still around)


----------



## purplemama (Jun 4, 2004)

My ds was on my back in the Ergo. Everyone there was smiling at him and commenting how cute he looked.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Little Z flirted with all of the ladies at the voting place from his Kangaroo Korner cotton pouch! We put the "I voted" sticker on his pouch right on his bottom!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Mine did!! My 3 y/o, Joe, voted with me on my back in a mei tai I am being a tester for. The people at the election place thought it was very cool that I brought my son but thought it was even cooler that he was on my back in that "contraption". :LOL


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

My little Nathan was out in his solarviel sling. I had a lot of people complement on it. My DS did decide to start "talking" while I was in the voting booth. I couldn't just ignore him so I had a convertsation with him on voting. Lord only knows what everyone heard us talk about.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Josiah voted in my new hotsling. It's this pretty mendi rust, blue and cream print.
He even got a little sticker that says" I voted touchscreen!"I thought about actually letting him press the screen, but that could have been potentially dangerous if he pressed the wrong one!:LOL
He flirted with all the ladies there too, and the teenage girls helping out. I'm telling you- he is such the little socialite/ladies man.:LOL Flirting all the time! He just can't keep his smile to himself.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Sep 14, 2004)

We voted and then stayed to be poll-watchers - DS in the good ol' maya wrap. Nearly all of the women working the polling place told me stories when their babes were small and in a sling....


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanibani*
earlier today we went into the drug store. I decided NOT to carry her in the sling, just in-arms. As I was trying to talk my son OUT of the store (and away from the gumball







machine, she fell backwards... THANK Goodness my grip on her legs (she was sitting on my left arm) was good and strong. I hope her legs are OK.









Next time, I'm wearing her in the sling!

This happened to me once and it scared me to death. Slings are the way to go!


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

Lochy was aslepe in the sling as we walked into the school where I voted. He was awake by the time we got to the polling area, and he was NOT staying in that sling! haha. He is almost 2 - typical toddler. I had mini notebooks & pens to keep the boys busy just in case of a wait (as well as some books & toys, which we didn't need).

When we were leaving my 4 year old said "Mommy did we vote?" heh.

Aisling


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

We did too! Stella was in the KKAFP... I had to do a provisional ballot (not surprised







) so she got kind of squirmy at the desk. I felt bad for the moms who brought strollers to wait in the super crowded line.


----------



## ryssann (Jun 25, 2004)

DD was in her mei tai sound asleep. We walked so she could get her nap in, there was no line, or her nap would have been longer.


----------



## marnie (Jul 13, 2004)

maya was in her Ergo in the front carry which was NOT such a great idea as i got stuck having to do one of those "provisional" paper ballots and she wanted the pen pretty badly. i was afraid she was going to grab it and mess up my little circles and vote for someone i didn't want to vote for.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 12, 2004)

Kaylee was in her Maya Wrap ring sling sound asleep when I voted. I got some interesting looks from people, but I felt so proud to have Kaylee in her sling.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Anika was in her Whimsy cotton Zolo! Silk coming soon... We got several questions about it, as always!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

we voted in our maya and sling got stickered, too. i wish i could sling my other two....it would make things so much easier!

we got to go to the head of the line once we finally got inside to check in!!! the elderly poll worker said that with a newborn (and my two boys in tow), i was more than entitled! can you believe that??? she saved me about 2 hours!!!! i felt kinda guilty for about two seconds


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I put Maya in the wrap sling and walked to the PO to mail in my absentee ballot. I live in Japan. I posted a thread with comments from my mom who is the person in charge of the polls in her area, she didn`t see one sling, but a lot of tired looking parents and fussy toddlers. She lives in OHIO so the wait was long...
Warmly,
Kathryn and Maya


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

Yep, we went to vote with Abby in our beloved Maya. I was the only one there with a kid, but they all commented on how well behaved she was!


----------



## ilovemyfamily (Sep 3, 2004)

I had Abby in my moby. The ladies there all commented on it. They said "hey that's the way to do it!"


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

My boy has voted with me a couple times. This year I took all 4 kids with me, and my big 7 months PG belly. The 2yo stayed in my beautiful Maya Wrap, and the other 3 ran around a bit. Thankfully when I got there only a few other people were voting, and there was no wait. We voted for all the Republicans









One of the little old ladies working the polls asked "Is that a new thing?" and I said "Oh no, this is how babies have been carried for hundreds of years around the world." She then said something about how her doctor said any way you carry them is hard on your back, or some nonsense. I said "Maybe so, but at least this way my hands are free!"

I took DS with me to vote 2 years ago also, and that time there was a line (I went after supper) and I was SO glad DS was cozy and happy in the sling.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Ella was in the Ergo (in front - she likes to see me :LOL) and Jessa was on dh's shoulders.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

My baby was in her burgundy unpadded WAHM ring sling, tummy to tummy, flirting with everyone in sight. LOL


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

My 8 day old was in the Maya.


----------

